# Just need some advice



## DebbyC (Apr 24, 2013)

Hi everyone

I was diagnosed just over two weeks ago now and I am still waiting for an appointment with a dietician. I will be going back to see the nurse at my surgery in two weeks time and I wondered if I will be getting a glucose meter or do you have to buy your own? If I have to buy my own which is the best one to get and where from? I have been told that we are going to try to control my diabetes with diet and exercise, I have already bumped my exercise up to four times a week and have cut out all sugar and sweet things, except for fruit, I am limiting my carbs, but without a glucose meter I am completely in the dark as to whether my glucose is lower or not. I have to say I am feeling much better though, not as thirsty or as tired as I was and not as many trips to the loo during the night. Any advice is most welcome as at the moment I feel completely in the dark.


----------



## delb t (Apr 24, 2013)

Cant offer any advice -just a warm welcome -others will be along with lots of helpful advice soon


----------



## Copepod (Apr 24, 2013)

Not an easy situation, nor easy to give an answer, as so much depends on you local policy. 

Many meter companies will give away free meters, usually with 10 strips to get started. The problem then is that strips are relatively expensive, and depending on local NHS funding arrangements, you may not get them prescribed, or they may only prescribe a specific type of meter, in which case they usually supply them free to patients. Unless you are on medication for diabetes (or a few other conditions) or on low income etc, then you'll have to pay prescription charges (in England - other parts of UK have free prescriptions for more, even all adults). 

You may get a free meter or detailed information about which meters / strips are prescribed in your area when you meet nurse and / or dietician. Or they may say no meters / strips for people with type 2 diabetes. 

However, you can be sure that if you are no longer feeling so thirsty and going to loo fewer times, then your blood glucose has come down already, although might not yet be within normal / recommended levels. But if you did reduce too quickly, you'd probably feel shakey / hypogylcaemic, as your body will have got accustomed to higher levels over the weeks / months / years leading up to your diagnosis.


----------



## Northerner (Apr 24, 2013)

Hi Debby, you should certainly ask for a meter and a prescription for strips so that you can monitor how the changes to your diet and activity levels are affecting you, and where you might be able to make improvements. Have a read of this link, which should give you a good argument if they say you don't need to test (read particularly the section under the heading 'Self- Monitoring ? A Change In The Evidence!':

http://iddt.org/news/fight-for-your-test-strips

Meters are given away both by the manufacturers and by healthcare professionals, it is the strips that can be difficult to get as they are a short term expense for the NHS. But getting better control and a better understanding of your diabetes will be a huge saving in the long run, and will improve your quality of life 

It sounds like you have made a great start and are already feeling the benefits, which is great, so well done! Let us know if you have any problems or other questions.


----------



## Andy HB (Apr 24, 2013)

And if they don't want to help you with a meter and prescribed strips, just mention that you know atleast one person (i.e. me) who was given a meter when diagnosed (in October, 2009) and who, because of the ability to test, was able to revert to diet and exercise control only within three months.

Granted, I also totally revamped my diet, upped my exercise and eventually lost around 5st in weight (the latter taking around two years to achieve).

Good luck,

Andy 

p.s. My HbA1c at diagnosis was 122mmol/mol (or 13.3% in old money) and my initial BG level was something like 25mmol/L. Now I'm regularly 42mmol/mol or lower and my BG levels rarely exceed 6.0mmol/L (unless I've been really bad!)


----------



## HOBIE (Apr 24, 2013)

Hi Debbie, you sound like you have the right attitude from the start !  You are doing the right thing keeping carbs down & exersize.  Keep asking ????


----------



## Redkite (Apr 24, 2013)

Hi Debbie and welcome.  Sounds like you are already doing a good job with not much advice - if you've been told to control it with diet and exercise the least they could do is make sure you promptly see a dietician!  Be careful with fruit as some fruits can cause a very rapid rise in your blood glucose level, which could leave you high for hours if you are currently insulin-resistant.  Things like grapes, mango and pineapple all cause a glucose spike, whereas "seedy" fruits like raspberries and strawberries contain fewer carbs per gram and are absorbed more slowly.  Low GI foods are better than high GI, so switch to wholemeal bread, pasta and rice if you haven't already.

It would be good if you do manage to get hold of a meter, so you can experiment with different foods and how they affect your levels.  It's also beneficial if you can take your exercise just after a meal, as this helps your body utilise the insulin you are producing more efficiently.

Glad to hear you are feeling better already.


----------



## DebbyC (Apr 25, 2013)

*Thanks so much for advice*

I am so glad I have found this forum, you have given me some great advice and I can now use it to help me. I will definately watch the fruit, thanks for that, I have already changed to multigrain/granary bread, have cut our rice and pasta and potatoes, but eating loads of leafy veg and fruit, chicken and fish. I have an appointment with the nurse on 7th May, I will ask about the meter and see where I get with that, still waiting for an appointment with the dietician, so hopefully they will shed some light as to what I can eat with they help of a meter fingers crossed. I have had some moments of the shakes and feeling really hungry and my hubby won't let me go running on my own as he worries, therefore he will be getting fit too . I find all your advice really helpful and you have given me more information than I have had from any nurse or doctor as yet. Thanks for the ammunition if they refuse to give me a meter, I will be using the fact that I know someone who it has helped and the written information too. Again thanks so much for all your advice it is gratefully received.


----------



## Northerner (Apr 25, 2013)

You're very welcome Debby  You might want to try Burgen Soya and Linseed bread, which is a big favourite among the members here. It is very tasty, and lower in carbs than ordinary multigrain bread due to the soya flour content. I find most other breads disappointing after discovering it


----------



## LeeLee (Apr 25, 2013)

Hi Debby, just a suggestion re: bread.  I've found that the type is less important for me than the portion size.  If I buy sliced bread, it has to be a small loaf (400g) and I only have 2 slices per day.  For a change I go for one Warburtons Thin (brown or multigran), or one chapatti, or one wholemeal tortilla as a wrap.  The rest go in the freezer.  Ryvita makes a nice change occasionally (I allow myself 4).


----------



## Cat1964 (Apr 25, 2013)

Northerner said:


> You're very welcome Debby  You might want to try Burgen Soya and Linseed bread, which is a big favourite among the members here. It is very tasty, and lower in carbs than ordinary multigrain bread due to the soya flour content. I find most other breads disappointing after discovering it



I love Burgen but find the Soya and Linseed one makes me dreadfully windy!!!!  think of what I'd be like if I added Metformin into the mix!!! I bought the sunflower and chai seed one today to see if that helps reduce the 'windiness'


----------

